# Recent stays at Club Privilege du Mont Tremblant?



## matbec (Apr 10, 2008)

Has anyone been here recently? I saw some posts that had pretty scary comments about this resort and those dated back to early 2006. I also looked at the TUG Resort Reviews and there was only 1, also dating back to the same time period. Can anyone tell me if things have changed at all? Is it better, worse, the same? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aptiva (Apr 10, 2008)

Matbec:
Let's just say they remain  the same.
Quebec T/S are = to be kind--so so=

We did own at an excellent one (Vacances Magog) & it went broke. BooHoo
The best ones in Quebec are the Tremblants.


----------



## matbec (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks. I think I'll pass on this one.


----------



## aptiva (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry, what was I thinking
Meant  to say  best one is the Club Intrawest  Tremblant #6415.


----------

